# FDA Action Imminent



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

FDA announcement today includes likely ban on flavored cigars. From the press release:

Flavored cigars. 
Research shows that, compared to adults (25 or older) who smoke cigars, a higher proportion of youth who smoke cigars use flavored cigars. This data also indicates that eliminating flavors from cigars would likely help prevent cigar initiation by young people.
Given these public health concerns, I believe flavored cigars should no longer be subject to the extended compliance date for premarket authorization — regardless of the location in which the products are sold.
The FDA’s proposal to revisit the compliance policy for flavored cigars that are new tobacco products does not apply to the entire product category, as some products were considered “grandfathered.” Accordingly, the FDA intends to propose a product standard that would ban flavors in all cigars.
In July, the comment period for our ANPRM on flavors in tobacco products closed. The FDA has expedited review and analysis of these comments, and we intend to proceed with developing a proposed regulation. As included in the most recent Unified Agenda, the FDA intends to prioritize the issuance of this proposed rule.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lol. 25 or older. You can buy smokes at 18 but they want to omit the 18-24 group as adults. How about they actually look into which “flavored cigars” that group is buying. .99 packs and vape is probably being consumed more in the 18-24 range.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

csk415 said:


> Lol. 25 or older. You can buy smokes at 18 but they want to omit the 18-24 group as adults. How about they actually look into which "flavored cigars" that group is buying. .99 packs and vape is probably being consumed more in the 18-24 range.


The young folks buying flavored cigars aren't even leaving the tobacco in them.


----------



## VegasPuffer (Sep 24, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> The young folks buying flavored cigars aren't even leaving the tobacco in them.


What @TexaSmoke said... Sometimes I believe manufacturers of cheap, flavored gas-station style cigars know their tobacco is sub-par and knowingly participate in the market of green paraphernalia.


----------



## cigaraddict (Dec 24, 2011)

VegasPuffer said:


> What @TexaSmoke said... Sometimes I believe manufacturers of cheap, flavored gas-station style cigars know their tobacco is sub-par and knowingly participate in the market of green paraphernalia.


They have to be aware; some of the flavors that swisher sweet 2-pks come in now.... no way they aren't geared toward "re-rolling"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

